# Grinder advice, Baratza Encore or Iberital MC2?



## Gangwon (Jan 15, 2015)

Hi, I'm buying my wife a new grinder for her birthday to use with her espresso machine. We've currently got a cheap-ish Delonghi but are changing machine soon, probably to a Gaggia Classic. Any grinder advice that would be good enough to pair with the Gaggia when we get it? I've narrowed it down to a Baratza Encore or an Iberital MC2. Any first hand experience out there? Thanks in advance, Charlie.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hi and welcome ... Firstly - This is based on perceived internet knowledge rather than actually suing one ..

The encore anecdotally may struggle to deliver a fine enough grind for espresso ....

Whats your budget , as something like a mignon is certainly kitchen and more user friendly than a mc2 ( its less noisy and bit smaller ) .

These do come up around £200-220 second hand on here .

Cheers


----------



## Gangwon (Jan 15, 2015)

Thanks for your quick reply. Budget is really about 150, but if anyone can suggest any other grinders for this sort of price or less then great.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Graef-CM95-Stainless-Steel-Coffee-Grinder-/141540627971?pt=UK_Homes_Garden_Kitchen_Kettles&hash=item20f47a9603

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Graef-CM80-Matt-Brushed-Steel-Coffee-Grinder-/281533817941?pt=UK_Homes_Garden_Kitchen_Kettles&hash=item418cb92455


----------



## Gangwon (Jan 15, 2015)

Thanks for those links, the CM80 certainly comes into budget. Is this a recommendation based on experience? Anyone know the advantages of the CM95 over the CM80?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Google will probably tell you. This might be useful too http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?19510-Graef-CM95-grinder-first-impressions-and-review&highlight=graef


----------



## Gangwon (Jan 15, 2015)

Thanks for the advice. Been reading into the MC2 a bit more and the suggested Graef CM95 seems to be a bit more user friendly when it comes to adjusting down to espresso. Unless anyone shouts now it seems to be worth the extra money over the Iberital.

Charlie


----------



## np123 (Dec 15, 2014)

Gangwon said:


> Thanks for the advice. Been reading into the MC2 a bit more and the suggested Graef CM95 seems to be a bit more user friendly when it comes to adjusting down to espresso. Unless anyone shouts now it seems to be worth the extra money over the Iberital.
> 
> Charlie


I dont think it is. I dont know who the Ebay seller is, but the CM95 was on sale at £75 a time before Christmas, so I would hazard a guess they bought 2 at this price and are selling on for £175 a go. If you could get it for around £140, then it would be a good price - same as the MC2.

I think the MC2 is a solid grinder so you cant go wrong, and from happy donkey you will get a level of aftersales service you wont with the ebay listing.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

From what I've read it is worth the difference.


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

I bought a CM80 on ebay for about £85. Its been excellent, but then I am a novice and don't have experience of any of the more expensive grinders.

Its easy to adjust, easy to clean, reasonably quick to grind, grind looks very consistent and I think it looks pretty good next to the Classic. I added an extra ring to the collar to bring the bottom burr up a little - buying a spare from ebay for about £2 that shipped from Australia! It was a very easy addition. This lets me grinds espresso on about setting 10. I whack this up to the coarsest for aeropress - without the extra ring, this would be about two thirds of the way towards coarse. Different beans have seen me use it between settings 8 and 12 for espresso. Unfortunately this means its a very crude adjustment that sometimes I wish was a little finer.

I'm happy with it for now, but doubtless I'll be looking at a mignon at some point...


----------



## Michael the bowler (Feb 19, 2013)

I concur with gingerneil, I got a cm80 for Christmas, prior to which I had a krups which was useless.

i have not added a shim as yet but I've gone from reasonably ok coffee to being able to taste flavours mentioned on tasting notes and the ability to choke my gaggia! Easy to use, yes ok it has stepped adjustment so you can find yourself either side of ideal grind for output but for price worth consideration. I also got it for around £80 on eBay, mid December when there were a few going for around that price but I would have happily paid £130-150 they seem to be going for at moment.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

pipeash said:


> Hello there,
> 
> These grinders are very cheap and do the job for some months but they are poorly build. The technology inside looks like worst Chinese craps. I had a problem with the doser. The spring was broken after some months of use. I asked for several importers to get this tiny and crappy return spring. No way! Importers have no spare parts. I called Happy Donkey, A1 Coffee and Java Caffe in UK, and received the same answer. I contacted the factory in Spain and had a contact with a lady, Jael de Andres who promised to send the spring but apparently she lied. I send some more mails and call them without success. So, you may buy it at your risks. If they work its OK but it something is broken I wish you have better chance than me. Greetings[/quote
> 
> Ri*ng ring ring-------spammer alert*


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Which grinder are you referring to below?



Eyedee said:


> pipeash said:
> 
> 
> > Hello there,
> ...


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

I was saying the article was I thought, spam.

The poster no longer being a member.

Ian


----------

